# Focus TDCI Remap Confusion?



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey every one, i am new to this forum and need some advice (been reading for a while a have learned a bunch from the whole website)
Ok so i am set on getting my car remapped and have looking into a few different companies that people on this forum and another forum have recommended. 

My problem is that superchips say they can take it from 115bhp to 136bhp and celtic tuning say from 115 to 155. Know to me that is a pretty big difference between the two. Celtic Tuning say that they operate within the safe tolerences of the engine as do superchips. Obviously i know if i can get more power for the same money i will do but i need more advice and information to make an informed choice. I dont want to end up screwing my engine up. Both have been highly rated from what i have seen but i am stumped

Thanks


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Im not too knowledgeable about all this but really if your having a remap you want the company to have rolling road facilities as well as then they can make the map custom for your car and see if the car is running smoothly. Im not sure if Celtic tuning have a rolling road. Have you looked at AMD Essex?


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

I wouldn't go by the figures. They are just 'peak' figures to draw you in.
Ask for a dyno print out of each remap, preferably on the same type of dyno. You want nice smooth bhp and torque lines. 
You need to find people who are customers and how their car was before + after, and what the service was like.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

If it's the 1.8 then celtic are talking b*llocks, as they are well renowned for.

The old 8v lump is a good motor but is not very tuneable at all, a remap can see around 135bhp at best and if you invest stupid amounts you can get to about 145 before you hit the upper limits, don't forget the engine is very closely related to the old 1.6 in the escort. Superchips Bluefin is a well respected map, works very nicely with the car and provides a nice power and torque curve, plus you get the fault code reader and installer included.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Hi

Are they both offering the exact same service? I am not too knowledgable but I think there is a generic remap for an engine and a custom remap for your engine, which could produce differing results.

I am hazarding a gueee here by the way 

Oh & Welcome to DW :wave:

Pipped to the post by more experienced people


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

pretty much what dew1911 says !

I'd recommend these http://www.oscarli.com/

Richard Washbrook did my remap and tbh I wouldn't trust anyone else, he writes a good map and is honest...

I may well take my Accord 2.2 CTDI when i get it...


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for your reply i havent actually. one of the things that i liked about superchips is the addition of hand held unit so that you can revert back to the original and also for diagnostics. I do want to know what the safe limits are to use without screwing things up


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I was an active member and moderator over on ffoc so I've talked to many people who had the TDCi mapped by Superchips and they all love them. Mines stock as tbh I never saw the real gain to be had for the money, a mate who lives local has a ghia with the S/C map and uphill the rate he pulls away is not worth the money.

Mines standard and tbh I love the way it pulls, my personal opinion would be to enjoy the 1.8 stock and save for a year or two, then pick up a Mk2 1.6 or 2.0 with the 16v TDCi lump in, then you could have some fun.


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm a TDI owner and i thought about chipping much, then i gave up. it may cause turbo problems and smoking etc... 

if i were you, i do not force much. 155 hp....this power is nearly generated by 2.0 liter diesels. but must be perfect feeling  


after chipping, you should use more carefully.


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

See this is one of the reasons i had to ask about this because 155 seemed like ALOT for a 1.8


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Any dyno which shows a 1.8 running 155bhp has been set up by a Monkey as it is simply not possible. The biggest I saw was 146bhp from an admins car which had Intercooler, Exhaust, Air filter, Map and sports flywheel.


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

i had a bora 150 tdi mapped by celtic and tbh it was the worst mapped car ive had.it had really bad power surgers and smoked really bad it left a smoke screen behind me.i wouldnt touch em with a barge pole mate.ive recently had a octy vrs mapped by will of ptorque womborne wolves and couldnt praise him higher enuff.stock my car was putting out 182 hp then mapped it was 215 and 233 lbs.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I've heard bad things about Celtic also and seen a car on the RR at first hand the graph spiked really rapidly and aggressively.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Tim186 said:


> See this is one of the reasons i had to ask about this because 155 seemed like ALOT for a 1.8


Its not massive mate, my vans a 1.9 TDI running 156bhp and 240ft/lbs


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Its not massive mate, my vans a 1.9 TDI running 156bhp and 240ft/lbs


i was meaning compared to all the other stats that other companies were posting.

OK so i wont be going with celtic tuning then. Is 136 about the max i am going to get? Also will the car smoke more if i were to get it remapped?

PS thanks to everyone for their advice.


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

I wouldn't risk it with out a new short clutch new and new fly wheel spend £300 now spend a whole lot more in a few months


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tim186 said:


> i was meaning compared to all the other stats that other companies were posting.
> 
> OK so i wont be going with celtic tuning then. Is 136 about the max i am going to get? Also will the car smoke more if i were to get it remapped?
> 
> PS thanks to everyone for their advice.


136 from Bluefin will give you a beautifully driveable car, tbh they are so smooth at that I wouldn't feel the need to go much higher. As for smoke then I can't say Ross's smokes any more than mine does.

Personally I still think the stock 115 is rapid. Especially after a night in an N/A Transit.



INWARD123 said:


> I wouldn't risk it with out a new short clutch new and new fly wheel spend £300 now spend a whole lot more in a few months


Clutch and fly for £300? I want your garage mine cost me £900 with labour (Dual Mass jobbie)


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Clutch and fly for £300? I want your garage mine cost me £900 with labour (Dual Mass jobbie)


You misunderstood my point a remap is £300 and like you say a DMF is at least £600 plus fitting


----------

